# Only one frozen embryo - what are the chances of a BFP?



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,

It has been a few years since I have been on this site. To cut a long story short, I underwent PGD in November 2009 and we were blessed with a beautiful daughter in August 2010. 

We have one frozen blast and after 4 years of waiting and saving we have a meeting with the Consultant at Guys Hospital in London, on 18th August.

Can anyone advise what will happen at this appointment and what the procedure for FET is? Also, does anyone have any experience of getting a BFP with just one ickle embryo? 

Thank you all


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't say re appt - you are better looking on section for hospital. Try here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

however re your embie misty b has just had a little girl from her solitary embie. It can and does happen, and if you don't you will always wonder what if.

It depends largely on how your embie is frozen. Success rates much higher when vitrification used so worth asking.

Good luck


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Angel   I have a ff who nearly didn't bother going back for her frostie as "it was only one" and now she's a beautiful two year old !! I also know someone on her 2ww with a single frostie which is coming up with some faint lines on poas  
I couldn't bear to leave one, it just wouldn't seem right. 
Good luck
xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My 1 frostie is currently doing backflips and somersaults in my belly 

It  is nerve wracking getting to transfer day knowing you have just 1 chance and the hours drag between getting the call to give permission to defrost and the call to say everything is OK. But this is probably the same for women with multiple frosties.

Don't give up hope on your 1, the fact that it was good enough to freeze  in the first place is an indication that it is a little fighter.

Having more frosties isn't a guarantee you'll make it to transfer, I've heard of women having 4 defrosted and none making it.

All you can do is stay hopeful 1 is all you need and it does work out for some of us


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,

It's so nice to read positive stories about the wee frosties! 
We are having a natural fet in the next few weeks...I'm feeing very positive about it all & have everything crossed that our wee frostie is a fighter...

Marion


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I too am thrilled to hear all these lovely stories. 
My one and only fet is hopefully rejoining us next Friday. 
Fingers crossed I'm as lucky as others. X


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. As others have said, it's nice to read positive stories.  It gives us all hope and belief.  
I'm quite nervous about going through the whole process again,  although I know it's not nearly as intense as a fresh cycle. I'm glad to be finally starting fet though, been wanting to for ages,  because like you ladies said,  I wasn't giving up on our little frostie. Life just kept getting in the way! If it's strong like it's sister then it's a fighter!


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Angel2014, we are in the same position with only one left, its seems like a huge gamble doesn't it! But its good to know that were not alone in our decision to risk it. 
I was quite keen on doing a natural FET as I've just had a failed medicated FET but the clinic I am with aren't too happy about doing natural cycle transfers and with their track record of cancelling appointments on me I think a medicated cycle is probably best. 

I was on a long medicated cycle before which included down regulation. I'd be really interested if anyone can let me know if its possible to do a shorter medicated cycle , Or does it have to be the long process?

Good luck to everyone going through their FET's!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Jeco*, I'm having our one and only frozen one put back next week. I'm having medicated but I haven't had to down reg or anything. I'm on Evorel HRT patches, I started these on the first day of my last period and will keep using them until we know the result. 
Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jam&cream that sounds a lot easier than what I did! I am going to mention that to them at our next appointment. Thanks x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Jeco*, they're much easier, I've been a bit irritable but nothing like last time. I'd ask away. X


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've no idea if I'll be having natural or medicated.  Hopefully what ever is quickest as our storage period expire in November!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Angel*, I was going to be having a natural cycle but because it didn't show I'd ovulated on the pee sticks every month I had to do a medicated. Mine has been really easy though so I'm not fussed. X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Angel, I just wanted to say that the person I knew on their 2ww with a faint BFP was me    I had just one frostie from a fresh DE cycle in January, and yes it was a risk but one we just had to take. So glad I did now  
xx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm feeling a lot more positive just reading your stories.  Thank you so much     


I would think that I would have a medicated cycle as I don't always ovulate.  Don't want to leave anything to chance!


My appointment has been changed to 7th August so less time to wait.  I just want to start now.  I am ready for the journey!!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

My last remaining frostie is kicking me to pieces from the inside and is due 4 weeks from today   It can and does work for lots of us. I know another lady on ff who had her one frostie put back last year; she now has a six month old daughter as a result. It's more to do with the quality of the embie than how many you have; if it's a good 'un it will stick, no matter that's it's the only one you have! 


Lots of good luck to you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Scan was all good this morning, lining was 9.8 I think, I've slept since then. 
Anyway transfer is booked for next Friday   I'm super excited now   This is the one. X


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Carrie Lou - How lovely.  You must be super excited!    


Jam& Cream - That's great news.    Will be thinking of you on Friday


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

I have also have had a  + a week or so ago   it was only one frostie and my last chance of conceiving so yes it does happen   i had given up on it but so glad i didn't !! 

Jam&Cream good luck for Friday am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*hidevere*, huge congratulations and thank you. Xx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone...sorry I've been quiet.  How are you all?


Update from me - after a medicated cycle I had my FET done on Wednesday (15th) and I am now on my 2ww!! Eek!  The blast was 95% rehydrated following the thaw but it didn't show any sign of growth at the time of transfer.  Not really sure what it all means!!


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm pregnant *knock wood* from one frostie so it can work.  Scan showed I'm a week behind so maybe it had implanted late but nevertheless still hanging in there.

Good luck! I say if its strong enough to freeze and thawed its good enough to implant and give you a baby.

Lex


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm due to start my fet next month for my one blast. Nervous!


Xxx


----------



## lister (Mar 19, 2014)

I just wanted to let everyone know that it can happen. We had many failed ICSI cycles between 2006-2009 which only resulted into 1 frostie. That later became our son. The difference was that our doctor started treating NKCs (natural killer cells) in late 2009  with Clexaine, intralipid ect. and that made the difference.


----------



## AnnieHoo (May 12, 2014)

i am in a similar position too you. It's so disheartening when IVF doesn't work and you have to weigh up if it's worth it. 

I've just had an unsuccessful cycle and have 1 frozen embryo from that. I had 2 good embryos transferred at Day 3 but it was a BFN. They managed to freeze a good quality Day 6 blast.

It worries me that it will probably be another 'bad egg' with chromosomal abnormalities due to my age. Is it less hassle to keep trying naturally...?  I couldn't bear to just leave it there. Mine was frozen using vitrification so that's a positive.

Im going to phone up the clinic tomorrow and arrange my consultation for asap and hopefully they'll fit me in for FET for the new year and in the meantime we can keep trying naturally.

It really sucks all this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

I just wanted to say this thread has been encouraging to me as I have just one frozen embryo to use next year too. I know they don't all work, but glad some do.

The NHS have made us wait for our FET as we got pg naturally soon after our ivf pregnancy mmc, but that was also a mmc and our frostie is from the NHS funded cycle. My ivf mmc was due to T18 & the next one a blighted ovum. I started wondering about immune issues, but the last 2 MC's have been genetic probs probably due to age factors, so my consultant said no further tests needed at mo. Sorry for waffling on a bit!  

Anyway thanks for the hope here ladies! xxx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

I have now currently got our 1 frozen embryo on board, and dearly hoping for a   on Friday, and a sibling for my son, who was also conceived via IVF/ICSI last year.  I wish us all lots and lots of babydust          

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Good luck Dolphins!  ! And everyone else xxx


----------

